

Surprisingly, Voat (Reddit Alternative) Runs on IIS (ASP.NET) - ryno2019
http://builtwith.com/?https%3a%2f%2fvoat.co

======
technion
Voat is a media aggregator and community platform developed in C# ASP.NET MVC
5. Dependencies and attributions Voat uses SQL server and .NET framework 4.5.

Quoted from: [https://github.com/voat/voat](https://github.com/voat/voat)

~~~
ryno2019
Woah, cool. Didn't realize it was on GitHub!

------
higherpurpose
It must be why it keeps crashing.

